# Poodle specialty in az dec 10??



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

We are planning on going to the show 11/26 and or 27th. It isn't looking good for us to go to Arizona as there is this annoying thing called 'work' getting in the way. I am a nurse and taking time off in December is always difficult, so unfortunately, it doesn't look like I will be going. sigh. There is still a slim chance if I can find someone to work for me.

But, it should be really fun. You should meet lots of partis there. Arizona is always nice in the winter, so weather should be great. Since you would be driving all the way out there, it doesn't make sense to not do both days. I would guess that almost all people would stay both days.


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

Yea gotta work too that's why I want to make sure it's worth going before I decide to take off and go and I gotta get a babysitter cause I'm not going to drive 6 hrs with a 4 yr old no way lol and I need a dogsitter for my other dogs I could bring them too but they're weird they're Shar pei so they're not the most social of dogs lol Idk I really want to go and meet all the other poodle people but I gotta make sure I can, I'm going to call the event secretary and try to make sense of the event post on the ukc website those thing r confusing


----------

